# Changer écran d'imac



## Arthur77 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour ...

Je viens de casser l'écran de mon imac 21,5 pouces 2012. Cela fais une semaine que je l'es est il est cassé ..
Bref. Je voudrais avoir une estimation du coût que j'aurais à payer pour le faire changer!

Merci de toute vos éventuel réponses.


----------



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

Va chez Carglouche 

Plus sérieusement, un ecran LCD (SANS la vitre) ( 21,5" de l'ancienne génération coute aux alentour de 450&#8364; (sans montage...)
Donc la comme il y a la vitre + LCD collé.... Compte 650&#8364; +/- sans mo
En + si c'est un centre Apple qui doit te le changer ...

N'empêche la rage....


----------



## Arthur77 (2 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Va chez Carglouche
> 
> Plus sérieusement, un ecran LCD (SANS la vitre) ( 21,5" de l'ancienne génération coute aux alentour de 450 (sans montage...)
> Donc la comme il y a la vitre + LCD collé.... Compte 650 +/- sans mo
> ...


Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais l'écarn LCD n'as rien donc il est peut être possible de changer juste la vitre..


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

Arthur77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais l'écarn LCD n'as rien donc il est peut être possible de changer juste la vitre..



Hélas, pas sur les derniers modèle sortis


----------



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

Aie aie oui.. j'ai bien peur que storme à raison... les nouvelles vitre iMac me font penser aux vitre iPhone 4/4S/5 qui sont "soudées" aux LCD... donc tu es parti à changer tout le bloc...
Bonne chance.. MMA? Zero tracas


----------



## Arthur77 (2 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Aie aie oui.. j'ai bien peur que storme à raison... les nouvelles vitre iMac me font penser aux vitre iPhone 4/4S/5 qui sont "soudées" aux LCD... donc tu es parti à changer tout le bloc...
> Bonne chance.. MMA? Zero tracas



Bon ba merci pour vos réponses j'ai pris rendez-vous à Apple store vendredi pour un devis, je vous tiendrais au courant ..


----------



## macabee (2 Janvier 2013)

trop riche ! Ca casse des écrans comme qui plaisante !


----------



## endlessy (3 Janvier 2013)

Arthur77 a dit:


> Bon ba merci pour vos réponses j'ai pris rendez-vous à Apple store vendredi pour un devis, je vous tiendrais au courant ..



Tu n'as pas une assurance RC? Tu pourrais la faire passer dedans. On les paie bien pour ça!!


----------



## Arthur77 (3 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> trop riche ! Ca casse des écrans comme qui plaisante !



On ce serait pas de ton commentaire..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------




endlessy a dit:


> Tu n'as pas une assurance RC? Tu pourrais la faire passer dedans. On les paie bien pour ça!!



La responsabilité civile ça ne marche que si c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui le casse. Et même si je faisait passer quelqu'un pour l'avoir casser cette personne devra payer des malus de son assurance. Donc je ne pense pas trouver quelqu'un.


----------



## endlessy (3 Janvier 2013)

Renseigne toi si ton assureur ne peux pas t'assurer ton iMac...
Il existe des assurance que pour du materiel hifi / informatique.


----------



## Arthur77 (4 Janvier 2013)

Arthur77 a dit:


> Bon ba merci pour vos réponses j'ai pris rendez-vous à Apple store vendredi pour un devis, je vous tiendrais au courant ..



Bon, je vous annonce la couleur : 423euros toute taxe comprise pour changer l'écran, en effet il sont obliger de changer tout l'écran. Mais, j'ai réussis à faire en sorte que mon assureur de rembourses la totalité de la réparation. Je n'en dirais pas plus car c'est... Pas très légale ;-)
Il y  quand même un délais de 3 à 4 semaines avant de reçevoir l'écran ..


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2013)

arthur77 a dit:


> 423euros toute taxe comprise pour changer l'écran, *en effet il sont obliger de changer tout l'écran*



cqfd


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Janvier 2013)

Arthur77 a dit:


> Bon, je vous annonce la couleur : 423euros toute taxe comprise pour changer l'écran, en effet il sont obliger de changer tout l'écran. Mais, j'ai réussis à faire en sorte que mon assureur de rembourses la totalité de la réparation. Je n'en dirais pas plus car c'est... Pas très légale ;-)
> Il y  quand même un délais de 3 à 4 semaines avant de reçevoir l'écran ..



ben maintenant tu en  as trop dit 
Je serais  curieux de connaître tes démarches auprès de ton assureur...


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ben maintenant tu en  as trop dit
> Je serais  curieux de connaître tes démarches auprès de ton assureur...



Dégât des eaux


----------



## endlessy (5 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Dégât des eaux



Mais une eau intelligente qui n'a touché que l'écran et pas le reste 

En tout cas 423 ttc pour le 21,5" c'est moins cher que le LCD de l'ancienne génération  Bon à savoir en tout cas! Merci à l'eau d'Arthur77 d'avoir cassé l'écran


----------

